# Testing for Fsh



## sam1 (May 21, 2003)

Peter,

My partner and I are vigorously saving up for our next IVF treatment, probably around October time. As I am 40 this year, he is 42, I am woried about FSH level. When I was last tested, it was creeping up towards 12. Should I have some blood tests during the time up to October, to check my fsh? Or is it not worth it and should I wait till nearer the time? Can I just get an appointment with the doctor and ask for a blood test for FSH?


Once the FSH goes over 12, can we still be treated? 

Many many thanks,

Sam


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

sam1 said:


> Peter,
> 
> My partner and I are vigorously saving up for our next IVF treatment, probably around October time. As I am 40 this year, he is 42, I am woried about FSH level. When I was last tested, it was creeping up towards 12.
> 
> ...


----------

